# Older Techniques



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

There were some techniques that were removed from the system for one reason or another...

one was called "intellectual departure", another was something about "leaves" and there were a few others ...the names are escaping me for now. They were mostly yellow belt techniques, I think. My instructor was talking about them in class, and I don't remember everything he said (and he reads this board, so I am probably in trouble when he sees me on wednesday! LOL).


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 24, 2002)

The one's I know for sure were Intellectual Departure and Aggressive Twins, but I think Spreading Branch was one that was dropped as well.

If you go check out the Intellectual Departure and Aggressive Twins threads one of them has some reasons why they dropped.

Maybe somebody could help with what replaced them. I do know that Alternating Maces replaced Aggressive Twins but I don't know what replaced the others.


:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmm........we still have all of those techniques.  I am curious why they were dropped.  Intellectual Departure & Agrresive Twins are very effective Techniques when done properly.  I will go back and read through the thread again.  We also have the Alternating Maces in our curriculum.

Michael


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightingale,
I believe what your asking about is Darting Leaves. A filler technique on form 4. I don't really think it was an actually "set" persay technique in the system. The others have already been discussed previous. Aggressive Twins, Spreading Branch, Intellectual Departure. In my curriculum these 3 are in the yellow and the other 3 were taken out. Alternating Maces, Captured Twigs, & Sword and Hammer. Also in my curriculum there were 4 others taken out Reversing Circles, Circling Windmills, Unfurling Crane, & Fatal Cross. Why, I can't tell you but I do know a couple of them. Anyway I hope this answers your questions.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Nightingale,
> I believe what your asking about is Darting Leaves. A filler technique on form 4. I don't really think it was an actually "set" persay technique in the system. The others have already been discussed previous. Aggressive Twins, Spreading Branch, Intellectual Departure. In my curriculum these 3 are in the yellow and the other 3 were taken out. Alternating Maces, Captured Twigs, & Sword and Hammer. Also in my curriculum there were 4 others taken out Reversing Circles, Circling Windmills, Unfurling Crane, & Fatal Cross. Why, I can't tell you but I do know a couple of them. Anyway I hope this answers your questions.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Well I am sure individual instructors have different reasons for dropping techniques.  It still baffles the simple minded folks(LIKE MYSELF).  Darting Leaves, is actually a cool technique.  I just learned it last night.  And as far as all the others, they are very powerful and flow rather well.

Michael


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

Aha! Darting leaves was the one I was drawing a blank on!  Anyone got the breakdown for it?

-N-


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *The one's I know for sure were Intellectual Departure and Aggressive Twins, but I think Spreading Branch was one that was dropped as well.
> *



We still have Spreading Branch in, I quite like that one too, nice and simple!

It's a 1st Dan technique for us, not quite sure why it's that high up. Chances are it's got some hidden potential I haven't spotted yet!

I.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 27, 2002)

Intellectual Departure is a great sparring technique.  One of those that has worked for me in the ring several times.

Sean


----------



## cdhall (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *There were some techniques that were removed from the system for one reason or another...
> 
> one was called "intellectual departure", another was something about "leaves" and there were a few others ...the names are escaping me for now. They were mostly yellow belt techniques, I think. My instructor was talking about them in class, and I don't remember everything he said (and he reads this board, so I am probably in trouble when he sees me on wednesday! LOL). *



Mr. Billings has Intellectual Departure and Spreading Branch on his website and would likely comment about them here if you track him down.  On the Yellow and Purple charts respectively.
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/

You have to follow the link to Kenpo Techniques.

He has commented on them before somewhere on Martial Talk... and like Phoenix says, Mr. Billings also likes Intellectual Departure for sparring.  I think he has shown me both, but not in a situation that I could remember them or had time to write them down.
:karate:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2002)

I already found the breakdown lists for intellectual departure and spreading branch.  I really need darting leaves...anyone got it?

-N-


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 9, 2002)

... is one I don't have, although I have seen it.  Hopping Crane (skipping scoop kick then knife-edge, in Long #5) was also eliminated, along with Pinned Wing, Broken Wing, etc. (found in Long #3.)

Regarding Reversing Circles, Circling Windmills, Unfurling Crane, & Fatal Cross - These all rock!  Unfurling Crane is found  in part of Coordination Set #2, and is in Form #6 in it's entirety.  Circling Windmills, while a sophisticated technique, has a lot of principles of "Fighing in a phone booth" and is isolated in Long #4, along with a variation, or part of, Reversing Circles.  

More is better to me ... so long as you remain effective and execute it with the proper principles, concepts, and theories as Mr. Parker intended.  It helps us understand the application of movement in the forms, and variable expansions or grafts available to us.

Sorry, but I did not do a list of the old 32 technique charts on my web page.  I started Kenpo in 1979 and we were on the 24 techniques charts.  KenpoNet may be a resource for this, or I know Mr. Conatser has them stored away somewhere.  Be nice and he may share.

Oos,
-Michael 
UKS-Texas


----------

